
Tennis, Chess and War (and Startups) - daveambrose
http://continuations.wenger.us/post/47797160/tennis-chess-and-war-and-startups#
======
tptacek
Another similarity between chess and startups is that the game can be lost
long before checkmate, without you even knowing it, especially if you don't
know what you're doing.

~~~
daveambrose
Very well said! The reality is: be agile, stay focused and keep your eye on
the prize...success.

------
mattmaroon
Wars are generally lost for economic reasons, many of which predate the war.
But Tennis and Chess maybe.

